# Clipping a english springer spaniel



## NOISYGIRL (21 May 2010)

Can anyone give me some advice ? I can clip horses but have never clipped a dog, can you recommend what clippers to use ? I've got some hair clippers with different combs to put on for different lengths, but because they are hair ones I don't know how long they'll cut, I dont' want her bald !

Thought maybe I'd just get proper dog ones so I know where I am


----------



## soloabe (21 May 2010)

I would take him to a proper groomers so he doesn't look like a muppet


----------



## CAYLA (22 May 2010)

katielou_houston said:



			I would take him to a proper groomers so he doesn't look like a muppet 

Click to expand...


  thought I would space the smileys to see if it lets me post

Edited to say....the smileys shifted together again


----------



## CAYLA (22 May 2010)

NOISYGIRL said:



			Can anyone give me some advice ? I can clip horses but have never clipped a dog, can you recommend what clippers to use ? I've got some hair clippers with different combs to put on for different lengths, but because they are hair ones I don't know how long they'll cut, I dont' want her bald !

Thought maybe I'd just get proper dog ones so I know where I am
		
Click to expand...

I never know the human equivlant blades, I usally shave OH's hair with my doggi clippers on a 4 blade, I use a 7f for spaniels, and I use oster clippers.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (22 May 2010)

Thanks, I've checked OH's spare clippers, there is a number 4 which says 1/2 inch on it and the comb attachements go up to an 8 which presumably is an inch, I'm going to give it a go ! maybe 2moz I'll start with her pantaloons at the back I can always sort out with scissors, tbh I'd rather do it myself, I think she'd be scared if I just left her with a stranger

She might have to go out in a coat if it doesnt' work out ha ha which kinda defeats the object


----------



## kirstyhen (22 May 2010)

It's a crime against humanity to clip a Springer.

She will look like a muppet if you do it yourself, as long as you accept that you will have no problems  It is a lot harder than you think, nothing like clipping a horse. If you are planning to take it all off then fine, but if you are going to try and do it correctly - she will end up looking silly


----------



## NOISYGIRL (24 May 2010)

Ok...... had a go last night, clippers were rubbish, tidied it up with scissors, she only looks a bit of a muppet !  think I'll just stick to the shedding blade and brushing her every day, I do that anyway, she looks ok from a distance ha ha

We rehomed her when she was about 14 months old, and have had her just over a year now, we didn't have to clip her last year, she just suddenly sprouted this fluffy winter coat, suppose I should just let it come out naturally with the help of grooming

You were right, its not easy


----------

